# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [22-10-20] GSMShield Qualcomm v2.1 - Vivo Special Update

## mohamed73

*GSMShield* *Qualcomm v2.1* _Simple, Yet Powerful_       *Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:*
- MSM8909
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x26
- MSM8916
- MSM8917
- MSM8920
- MSM8929
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8952
- MSM8953
- MSM8960
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8998
- SDM6xx
- SDM7xx
- SDM8xx   *Supported Features:*
- Automatic Selection of programmer
- Option to select custom programmer
- Automatic Memory Type Detection
- Device Identification Function
- Read Factory Firmware
- Write Factory Firmware
- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write
- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection
- Reset FRP in Flashing Process
- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition
- Backup/Restore/Erase Security
- Reset FRP
- Format Userdata
- Safe Format Userdata
- Supports Both IMEI Repair
- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss
- Read QCN Data
- Write QCN Data
- Support for UFS Memory Devices
- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset
- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix
- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload
- Xiaomi Device Service using Auth Server
- Vivo Reset Settings without dataloss
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Xiaomi Reset EFS in EDL/Sideload/Fastboot Mode
- ZTE Reboot to EDL Mode from DFU/FTM Mode
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Read Pattern Lock (Android 5.1)
- Remove Screen Locks (Un-Encrypted Userdata)
- Disable Screen Locks (Encrypted Userdata)
- Xiaomi Free Auth for Most Phones      *Added:*  *Vivo
-* S1 Pro (PD1945F)
- U10 (PD1928F)
- U20 (PD1941F)
- V11 Pro (PD1814F)
- V15 Pro (PD1832F)
- V17 (PD1948F)
- V17 Pro (PD1931F)
- Y50 (PD1965F)
- Y9s (PD1945)    *ZTE*
- Nubia RedMagic 5G   *Updated Format FS function for Vivo New Phones*  *Updated Internal Loaders*      *No Activation Needed No Yearly Charges No Internet Needed*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

